# Problem with key fob, head lamps and blower



## scorpionking (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,

So the other night when I went to get into my car, my key fob would not unlock my car. That was weird cause the lights would flash when I pressed unlock button but doors would not unlock. I used key to open door and when I turned on the car, my head lamps would not come on! I decided to drive home with my highbeams on. During my drive I turned the heater on and to my surprise nothing happened!

I have no idea where or even how to start. If someone has experienced something similar or could point me in the right direction to what the problem might be, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------

